# What do you think of this idea: Audi R8 LMP vs. Audi R10 TDI?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Since so many ALMS teams are seemingly ticked at Audi for the R10 nearly being unbeatable, why not have some one test a R8 and a R10, 1), to see which is faster overall on a race track, and 2), to compair fuel mileage, tire wear, etc. Basically, have the dominant diesel go up against what is probably the best Le Mans sports car of all time?


----------



## rayveedub (Apr 20, 2004)

no need to test race times say it all and the r10 beats down the r8. but good thought...they dyson team would have liked that!


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (rayveedub)*

Well, I bet Dyson wished that the R8 still ran, as they wouldn't be complaining about competition adustments, but with 50 less hp and 35 kilos more weight, the R8 still killed them in all 3 races it ran this year.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

rob could have bought one of the Champion cars that was for sale over the summer if he wanted to


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (16v)*

Maybe he should have, as IMSA has stated that pre '06 spec cars are still legal for next season. And I think it would be neat to see the R8 and the R10 run at the same track, with the R8 in '02 spec( '02 air restrictor, and 900 kilo minimum weight.).


_Modified by chernaudi at 9:40 PM 10/20/2006_


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

I'd love to see it too. It would be cool to see another team use Champion's old cars to beat them in the R10. But it's a fact the R10 is a superior car. It's been proven with the numbers and their overall performance this season. You also have to give the team a lot of credit for strategy as well, because with out it they wouldn't have been as successful as they were.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

R8 or R10, who would win? Good one. I think it's more of the team's strategy that pays out in the end as Turbodub17 states, but also the reliability of the R8 and R10. Those two alone, plus a bit of luck, has given the Audi team the edge over the rest, even if the others are a bit quicker.
Having said that, the other teams really can't complain about performance anymore after the performance adjustments were done to the R10!


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

I also feel that Audi has some of, if not the best, sportscar drivers/pitcrew members/mechanics in the world right now. Not to say that James( sad to see him retire), Butch, Guy, and Chris at Dyson are slouches. Johansson and Mowlem in the Zytec are also impessive. And Nic in the creation is very quick. But these teams need to step up the pit work, and try and not over drive their cars to make up the difference. Audi has the total package. Pescarolo is probably the best privateer, and has shown speed, and skill as far as drivers and team. To bad that finacial constraints have kept Henri and his team out of the ALMS' endurance races. That would be a show!


----------

